# Do I own my receivers?



## kfonda (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi everyone  
This might sound like a stupid question but here goes:

In October my 12 month committment to Dish Network will end,and I will be switching to DirecTV because I will be getting an UltimateTV box.

I had signed up for Dish Network's Digital Home Plan which included a PVR 501 receiver and a 301 receiver.The installation & equipment were free--all I had to pay was $49 up front.

My question is: do I now own these receivers or am I supposed to turn them in to Dish Network? 

They have said absolutely NOTHING to me even though I have informed them I will be discontinuing their service.I do not want to ask the local place that supplied the equipment and installed the system for obvious reasons: if I ask I'm sure they'd love to say "Yes-give it back to us". So do I own the equipment?

Thanks everyone


----------



## JosephF (Apr 23, 2002)

DHP is a lease model. When your commitment is up and you disconnect, they will send you a box or boxes to return the equipment.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Just as Joseph said, you will be asked to return the equipment.


----------



## kfonda (Aug 10, 2002)

Thanks JosephF & Zac--I suspected that was the answer :crying:


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

You're welcome kfonda. Have a great day!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Even if you pay the extra money to upgrade to a 501 pvr receiver you STILL do NOT own the receiver, you STILL have to return that one as well. If you bought any receivers additional to the ones that you leased then those are the ones you get to keep.


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

So if I join Dish and do the $399 for PVR721, with free install etc. I won't own the receiver??? That bites... what's the cost to actually get in and own the receiver?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The PVR721 is not currently part of the Digital Home Plan as far as I know, you would have to purchase it for $499 as a receiver. The PVR508 is currently $299 as a receiver. You would still get charged $5 more for an additional outlet fee even though you own it.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

You'd own it hoopsbwc, under that you are paying for the receiver. You will (I believe) usually to get those good prices ($399) have to sign a one-year contract.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

Kfonda I've got some swamp land in Florida for sale or how about the Brooklyn Bridge. You signed a contract when you leased the satellite system did you bother to read what you were signing?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The DHP program is a leasing program, not a program where you own your own equipment unless you purchase the equipment yourself without a special lease promo like they have on the 501 for $49. The other promotions are programs where you own what you get, but still you have a contract of one year to obide by, and if you get the Free Dish promo, then you can take $149 off of the price of the system that you are wanting and maybe an additional discount if the retailer is offering a special discount for first time customers. Both of these combined could equal a pretty significant savings over msrp. An example would be a $149 discount from Dish for Free Dish, then another $100 discount from the retailer for being a first time subscriber. That is $250 off, so in this case, you would only have $300 in the whole 721 system.


----------



## gowilk (Jul 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Even if you pay the extra money to upgrade to a 501 pvr receiver you STILL do NOT own the receiver, you STILL have to return that one as well. If you bought any receivers additional to the ones that you leased then those are the ones you get to keep. *


Not sure why but when i upgraded to 501 after having digital home plan for a year and asked a csr at the time if i "ever" get out of this lease and why i have to pay retail price, he clicked a couple of buttons and took me off DHP and made me a regular customer which came in handy when i went over to D* and sold all my equipment on ebay for more than i paid for the new d* equipment and install ... moral of the story is::: if you talk nice to a csr, they can convert you off Digital Home Plan.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Sounds like the CSR made a HUGE HUGE mistake, that should have NEVER happened. You are one heck of a lsuper lucky guy. That almost never happens. Sounds like he done something against company policy to me. I would keep quiet about it seeing that they read the boards.


----------

